# Can you ride after a Flu and Tetnus jab?



## painted ponies (17 January 2013)

Planning on taking my horse to the vets for his jab next weekend much cheaper than the call out fee.  I was hoping to go riding afterwards, are there any problems with riding after their jabs?  If you shouldnt ride that day can you ride the next day, Im due to do a few classes at the local Stressage.


----------



## Crazycob06 (17 January 2013)

My vet advised to not ride that day but said absolutely fine the next.


----------



## ellie_e (17 January 2013)

Light hacking is fine nothing that would make them sweat. I hack mine to the vets and home after their jabs quiet walking and never had any problems


----------



## Nic (17 January 2013)

Depends how your horse reacts?

Mine was poorly for about 4 days after his, he now gets a different (more expensive) brand. Bloomin animal also needs a different dope to the norm. Why can't I have a normal (slightly cheaper) horse?'


----------



## Brimmers (17 January 2013)

Agree with ellie_e

light work, not enough to bring out a sweat. one day off wont hurt


----------



## Nicnac (17 January 2013)

Ride before the jab  and then back to normal next day


----------



## Tiffany (17 January 2013)

My girl had her vaccine and teeth done today and no call out fee because they have zone days 

Can't ride because of ice and snow anyway but normally don't ride for one  after incase she reacts. Doesn't usually although she did one year. I think the idea is not to get them sweaty in first 24hrs after flu and tetanus


----------



## painted ponies (18 January 2013)

Thanks for that guys even if he was a little gruggy the next day it would prob improve our stressage as he is pretty sharp


----------



## TarrSteps (18 January 2013)

Just be aware that some horses can be very sore in their necks and have flu-like symptoms after their jabs.

The not sweating after is about the effectiveness of the vaccine - if you raise the body temperature too much it can potentially negate the process necessary to confer immunity. It might also increase inflammation at the site but that's not the initial concern.

I've been surprised how sore and crap I've felt after flu shots sometimes. It's made me more sympathetic to the horses!


----------



## kerilli (18 January 2013)

I give them an easy couple of days. Just not worth the risk. Have been told of a horse who was worked on gallops fairly soon after a 'flu jab (rider didn't know apparently) and horse's heart was so stressed that it ended up with a heart murmur. 
I have had a horse very adversely affected by the 'flu jab, spent a week v poorly. Also known of 2 with neck problems afterwards, for a while.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (18 January 2013)

My vet has always said not to do to much for a couple of days but gentle hacking is fine. I always give mine 2 days rest after the jab but thats just me.


----------



## Sneedy (18 January 2013)

I wouldn't do anything that is likely to challenge the horse's respiratory system.......as that's what the 'flu vaccine is doing.  Best to give them 24hrs, then a light days work.

I never have mine vaccinated in the neck, always the chest.  This then avoids the sore neck and also, if he's going to have a reaction and possibly abscess, then at least it will drain well !


----------



## Tr0uble (18 January 2013)

As per the others, I try and ride before the jab....but if I can't he either has a day off or goes on a very short walk hack. Nothing that will cause a sweat.


----------



## TarrSteps (18 January 2013)

Sneedy said:



			I wouldn't do anything that is likely to challenge the horse's respiratory system.......as that's what the 'flu vaccine is doing.  Best to give them 24hrs, then a light days work.
		
Click to expand...

For this reason I also would not take a horse competing the day after.  Even if the horse feels absolutely fine in himself the whole point of the vaccine is to challenge the immune system, which would make me not want to expose him to strange horses.  Odds are you'd get away with it but it's me of those things that isn't worth the risk, in my opinion.


----------



## TheoryX1 (18 January 2013)

I wont ride either of mine the day they have their jabs, unless its before they have their jabs.  Always give them a day off afterwards.  Thats not an issue with mine as he is my happy hacker and is the same if I ride him every day, or not for a month. Both are due their jabs in July so, make sure we work around schooling and events for Mini TX.  Neither have ever had a reaction though.


----------

